# Circuito para desplazar una onda, respecto a la entrada



## Amplifier_Operational (Ago 17, 2009)

Hola, he estado buscando por internet circuitos para desplazar la fase de una onda, es decir, suponer una onda senoidal, cuadrada, triangular...la que sea, y el ciclo positivo empieza en t=0, pues la pregunta es si existe algun cuircuito para que en vez de empezar en t=0 empiece entre t=0 y el final del ciclo completo, el tema es sumar dos o mas ondas y conseguir efectos diferentes segun desplaces una onda respecto a la otra, nose exactamente como se podria hacer, si fuera con amplificador operacionales mejor..., quiero hacer un sintetizador de audio, y este seria uno de los efectos que me quedan.

Si alguien sabe algo se lo agradeceria, he mirado en el Malik y no viene nada concreto sobre ello, como tener idea la tengo...pero nose exactamente como hacerlo para que la onda que entre solo se desfase de la entrada y no cambie su contenido armonico, gracias de antemano.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 17, 2009)

Es decir...vos querés un circuito en cuya salida aparezca la onda antes de que llegue a la entrada? Si pedís, eso esta violando el principio de causalidad y por ende...es imposible hacerlo. Ningún circuito puede generar a la salida una réplica de la onda de entrada pero adelantada en el futuro     

Lo que sí podés hacer es atrasarla cosa de que salga mas tarde de lo que entra...y para eso necesitas un filtro pasa-todo.

Saludos!


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 17, 2009)

jaaaaa 
jaaaaa  
jaaaaa       lo del filtro pasa-todo me mató...

basicamente lo que entiendo es que quiere hacer ( y es lo único que puede hacer) es adelantar la onda de Corriente respecto de la de Tensión...y eso se logra con un Capacitor en serie, obviamente es un filtro pasa-todo solo que adelanta 90º la onda de corriente.

si necesitas otro ángulo, debes hacerlo con capacitor y resistencia, incluso con alguna bobina si es necesario.

debes hacer todos los calculos correctos para saber que capacitancia necesitas para que no explote todo.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 17, 2009)

sino puedes hacerte un corrector de factor de DELAY, que es basicamente lo que quieres, y mezclar la onda original más la salida del DELAY, a traves de un potenciometro, a medida que muevas el pote tendras mas de una y menos de otra, o partes iguales si lo dejas en el centro.

saludos.


----------



## Amplifier_Operational (Ago 18, 2009)

Bueno...veo que no me explico bien, si yo meto la señal por un filtro, que pasa? que se eliminan armonicos, y yo no quiero eso, quiero meter la onda por el aparato y que salga un poco despues, pero ese poco despues que este como mucho en un ciclo despues, y que la onda sea la misma...nada de adelantar tension e intensidad...


----------



## Cacho (Ago 18, 2009)

Releé lo que te dijo EZavalla.

Necesitás un filtro pasa-todo. Eso te va a dar la opción de atrasar la onda.

Saludos


----------



## Amplifier_Operational (Ago 18, 2009)

La cuestion esque no se que es un filtro pasa-todo, los he estudiado todos menos ese...tal y como lo exponeis, supongo que sera un amplificador operacional, con sus dos resistencias, para amplificar vamos, ni condensadores ni nada, he buscado información sobre los filtros pasa-todo y no encuentro nada convincente, una ayudita


----------



## Cacho (Ago 18, 2009)

Ayudita:

1) http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/All-pass_filter

2) http://images.google.com.ar/images?...&sa=X&oi=image_result_group&ct=title&resnum=4

3) http://www.werewoolf.org.je/apf.htm

Saludos


----------



## Amplifier_Operational (Ago 18, 2009)

gracias! he calculado la funcion de transferencia y me he quedado satisfecho, pero claro, leyendo eso...dice que la fase es de 90º, siempre es la misma?   como cambiaria la fase? para que salga desfasada y con la misma forma de onda?


----------



## Cacho (Ago 18, 2009)

No dice eso.
Dice que "Generally, the filter is described by the frequency at which the phase shift crosses 90°" (Wikipedia), eso es "generalmente, el filtro es descrito por la frecuencia a la que el desfase es de 90°".

La variación de fase puede ir de 0° a 180°.

Ah, para variar, el monstruo australiano tiene data sobre el tema, y muy buena (de nuevo, para variar...).

Saludos


----------



## Amplifier_Operational (Ago 20, 2009)

Muchas gracias, aunque tampoco me sirve, pues cambia la fase a cada armonico y no todos con el mismo cambio...por lo que la onda que entra sale retrasada, pero cada armonico con un desfase diferente, por lo que la onda que resulta de todo esto se parece bien poco a la entrada, lo he comprobado, alguna otra idea?


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 20, 2009)

yo la verdad, o soy muy estúpido o no termino de entender para qué ("·$%&%$·") quieres retrasar asi una señal, sin quitar armonicos, pero a la vez sin retrasarla tanto, y dependiendo la frecuencia ese retardo va a variar...

yo creo que ni tú mismo sabes lo que buscas hacer...ooooooooooooo...no sabes expresarte...oooooooo...los integrantes del foro somos todos unos ignorantes...


yo creo que un DELAY puede hacer precisamente lo que buscas...pero...como no termino de entenderte...

ademas lo de "sin capacitores e inductancias", estehh  hasta donde yo sé (y no se mucho) sin capacitores o inductancias (elementos reactivos) no hay desfase de ondas.



saludos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 20, 2009)

Eso...que tal si nos explicás exactamente que estás intentando hacer y para qué, cosa de que podamos pensar en concreto antes que revolear ideas sin aplicación...


----------



## Eduardo (Ago 20, 2009)

Amplifier_Operational dijo:
			
		

> ... he mirado en el Malik y no viene nada concreto sobre ello, como tener idea la tengo...pero nose exactamente como hacerlo para que la onda que entre solo se desfase de la entrada y no cambie su contenido armonico.


Lo que vos queres es un desfasaje de la señal completa, eso significa un filtro de amplitud constante y *variacion lineal* de fase. Son filtros cuya funcion de transferencia aproxima a exp(-sT)
Eeeeeel problema es que con 1 o 2 capacitores y operacionales es *imposible* aproximar en un rango amplio de frecuencias.
--> Tenes que usar un retardo digital o directamente generar las dos señales desfasadas y sumarlas.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 20, 2009)

Sep...el retardo digital es la mejor opción....salvo por que también quiere retardar señales cuadradas, y a menos que lo haga con otro tipo de circuito...el muestreo a frecuencia infinita....hummmm.


----------



## Amplifier_Operational (Ago 20, 2009)

estoy haciendo un sintetizador de audio, algo como el minimoog, salvando las distancias, y para conseguir que el sonido cambie desfasar ondas puede conseguir eso, si sumas dos ondas y vas desfasando una, el sonido cambia, eso es lo que quiero hacer.

Por lo que he leido en otros sitios, el caso es encontrar una funcion de transferencia de X polos y ceros para conseguir uncambio en la fase lineal en toda la banda de frecuencias, pero encontrar esa funcion de transferencia...bueno como poder se puede, implementarla crea un problema, que no podre controlar esa fase con un solo potenciometro creo, por lo que tampoco me seria de utilidad, aunque un efecto podria ser retrasar ciertos armonicos y tal...pero sigue sin ser lo que yo quiero hacer, interesante pero no lo es...

Para desfasar una onda 180º basta con un amplificador operacional en su configuracion inversora sin capacitores, pero claro...siempre son 180º de desfase...si alguien sabe el circuito que he expuesto...me seria de gran ayuda tenerlo, porque dudo mucho que consiga el circuito yo mismo con solo un potenciometro como actuador para la fase de la onda.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 20, 2009)

Bueno...pero hay cosas que estan un poco dudosas...
Ya está probado que el oído humano es insensible a los cambios de fase de las señales que recibe. Se pueden detectar cambios de fase si la longitud de onda involucrada es menor que la distancia entre los dos oídos, esto es, para frecuencias mayores a los 1700 Hz en promedio...pero estos cambios son relativamente pequeños, y hay que saber que querés escuchar para detectarlos.
En resumen, la suma de dos ondas de frecuencia diferente y constante, se escucha mas o menos igual aunque la fase entre ellas varíe ampliamente.

Donde leíste que el efecto que buscas se logra desfasando las ondas entre sí?

Saludos!


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 20, 2009)

ha...bueh...

pero si lo que buscas es generar efectos de audio, metete en otra pagina donde yo postee todos los circuitos habidos y por haber (simple obvio) para generar efectos de audio

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about30033.html

...sino, metete en:

http://www.schematicheaven.com/effects.htm

y listo papá! ! !


----------



## Amplifier_Operational (Ago 20, 2009)

El sintetizador que se va a construir tiene dos grupos de osciladores, cada grupo tiene señales cuadradas senoidales triangulares, dientes de sierra...y son de la misma frecuencia obviamente, si pulso la tecla de 440Hz es para que todas las ondas que sume sean de esa frecuencia...( para esa tecla ), por lo que si yo sumo una cuadrada con una senoidal y desfaso una respecto a otra, generara un sonido diferente, nose cuanto sera de apreciable, pero lo sera
El efecto nose como se llama, se me ocurrio al pensar que si los dos grupos de osciladores suma dos cuadradas que pasA? que se multiplica por dos...por eso pense que si desfaso una respecto a otra se crearan otros efectos, no es un efecto en si, solo se trata de desfasar una onda no de aplicar un filtro o aplicar delay o echo...


----------



## Amplifier_Operational (Ago 20, 2009)

No me gustaria copiar circuitos gigantescos que seguramente seran mejores que los que ponga, porque esto es para aprender, no para construirme algo por construirmelo,  gracias de todos modos


----------



## Eduardo (Ago 20, 2009)

Amplifier_Operational dijo:
			
		

> .... se me ocurrio al pensar que si los dos grupos de osciladores suma dos cuadradas que pasA? que se multiplica por dos...por eso pense que si desfaso una respecto a otra se crearan otros efectos, no es un efecto en si, solo se trata de desfasar una onda no de aplicar un filtro o aplicar delay o echo...


Vos te estas enredando por errores de concepto.  Lo que vos crees sencillo no es sencillo ni se comporta como crees.
Cuando desfasas una señal poliarmonica sin deformacion lo que estas haciendo en realidad es un retardo, porque el desplazamiento de fase de cada armonica es diferente.

Como estas partiendo de señales faciles de generar (cuadrada,triangular...) no de de formas arbitrarias, es absurdo querer hacer el desplazamiento en forma analogica (por el rango de frecuencias) porque va a ser mas sencillo (pero no trivial) usar dos osciladores enganchados en fase.

Por otro lado, queres generar un efecto que en caso de percibirse no sabes si va a ser agradable -->  Primero genera los efectos con la PC y si te gustan despues busca como implementarlo.


----------



## Amplifier_Operational (Ago 20, 2009)

Ya los he probado, soy usuario de fruity loops y reason, no es un efecto en si, es solo desplazar la onda para que se sumen de otra forma, buscare información al respecto en otro sitio, sino desistire en esto


----------



## algp (Ago 25, 2009)

Una recomendacion. Un efecto que si es comprobado ( de hecho funciona y es usado en muchos sintetizadores ) es usar dos osciladores con una pequeña diferencia de frecuencia entre si. ( ojo... diferencia de frecuencia ... no de fase )

El efecto que se logra de la mezcla de estos dos osciladores es similar al chorus.


----------

